# Cannot connect to the Internet after installing Norton Systemworks



## globalvision (Aug 1, 2006)

I have tried to dial up with many ISPs. My modem can connect to the internet. The internet status is like this








The “Sent” and “Received” works fine.
However, I cannot connect to the web site or MSN. I cannot even use Outlook to send and receive mail. Please see








and








I already TURN OFF the firewall. However, it does not work.
I ran IPCONFIG. The result said MEDIA DISCONNECTED. Please see








Also, I test my modem using HELP command in my Windows XP, the result is








You can see that there are some FAIL.
I think that the problem occurred after Norton Systemworks ran Live Update and I tried to stop the process. I do not know whether during that time, Norton sent any Virus or program to lock my system or not. However, I already used Symantec Removal Utility to remove all the program. I then scanned the Virus but did not find one.
Please help if you can. With great thanks in advance.
Ying


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't post multiple threads on the same issue. Continue here.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=110541


----------

